# looking for corona brushes.....in canada



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

hello all,
I read the first 8 pages on what kind of brushes everyone is using and being up here in Canada I have not come across any Corona brushes.
I am wondering where I can get some to try since many of you like them. 
Any Canadian stores selling them? If they are I have not ran across any so I am wondering about any Canadian websites selling them. 

I did check out 4 websites you guys listed (the paint store.com, paint brush heaven.com, ebay, and corona.com) But will have to pay a lot for shipping, so wondering if you other Northerners get them from any Canadian based store or website.

Thanks,
Keep em str8 :thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ortiz23 said:


> hello all,
> I read the first 8 pages on what kind of brushes everyone is using and being up here in Canada I have not come across any Corona brushes.
> I am wondering where I can get some to try since many of you like them.
> Any Canadian stores selling them? If they are I have not ran across any so I am wondering about any Canadian websites selling them.
> ...


My old Men Moore dealer in Calgary brought them in specially for me. I am sure if you ask, any can bring them in depending on who they get them through. I don't know the details, but this dealer recommended them to me so I gave them a try :thumbsup:


----------



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

sorry to hijack 
but what dealers in the usa sell them (heading that way next week)wouldnt mind trying one myself


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You could just cross the Ambassador Bridge and come see me.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I am in Canada also. I order mine at my local ICI store... there is a wait time, and they are expensive as they are made for retail here in Canada and they can't sit on the shelves (no french label, means no selling in Canada) I pay about $18 a brush when i get them by the case for a 2" carona chinex "kingston" model. Pricey but well worth it. We baught 3 cases last order, and I usually make 1 or 2 orders a year. I buy the xpert angled brushes for all of my disposables for oils, shellacs, stains etc so i can survive my good ones longer.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

wje said:


> I am in Canada also. I order mine at my local ICI store... there is a wait time, and they are expensive as they are made for retail here in Canada and they can't sit on the shelves (no french label, means no selling in Canada) I pay about $18 a brush when i get them by the case for a 2" carona chinex "kingston" model. Pricey but well worth it. We baught 3 cases last order, and I usually make 1 or 2 orders a year. I buy the xpert angled brushes for all of my disposables for oils, shellacs, stains etc so i can survive my good ones longer.


I'm curious..Aren't the "chinex" models made specifically for oil based paints?...Doesn't the water in the paint make the brush fibres swell and mishape?..i've used one corona model in the past and it was nothig special...BTW,Belaire coatings in calgary keep them in stock year round...

Edit: I ALWAYS use a 2 1/2" angled brush


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

tedrin said:


> I'm curious..Aren't the "chinex" models made specifically for oil based paints?...Doesn't the water in the paint make the brush fibres swell and mishape?..i've used one corona model in the past and it was nothig special...BTW,Belaire coatings in calgary keep them in stock year round...
> 
> Edit: I ALWAYS use a 2 1/2" angled brush


China or natural bristles are for oil. The new _Chinex_ brushes are made for acrylics. They excel with the new water-borne trim paints like B.M. WB Satin Impervo, and SW ProClassic WB.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> China or natural bristles are for oil. The new _Chinex_ brushes are made for acrylics. They excel with the new water-borne trim paints like B.M. WB Satin Impervo, and SW ProClassic WB.


 
Wow...I've painted for 20 years and have only used a poly/nylon blended brush for latex..Maybe I'll try a chinex...Ever use the Corona"'pearl"?


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Contact Corona and they can tell you who has them in Canada


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Wow...I've painted for 20 years and have only used a poly/nylon blended brush for latex..Maybe I'll try a chinex...Ever use the Corona"'pearl"?


My go to Corona chinex brush is the Excalibur


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My go to Corona chinex brush is the Excalibur


Why would anyone choose a chinex brush that is made for both oil and latex?...Why not use the brush made specifically for latex?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Why would anyone choose a chinex brush that is made for both oil and latex?...Why not use the brush made specifically for latex?


My reasoning was that others on these boards talked highly of them, so I wanted to try them. Good brush. :thumbsup:


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

painterman said:


> Contact Corona and they can tell you who has them in Canada


thanks everyone, i did call my ici dealer and they said they could possibly bring them in but it would have to be by a case of 10 or 12.
i wish more stores of the same name would carry the same products and sundries since as mentioned earier the calgary ici store brought them in


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

ortiz,

If you'll pay the shipping, I'll send you a mess of 'em for free.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Marion said:


> ortiz,
> 
> If you'll pay the shipping, I'll send you a mess of 'em for free.


Really Marion that is nice of you :thumbup:. What kinds do you have? I like 2 1/2" for my interior work. I am all the way across out west. 
And when your talking a mess of them do you mean like paint from tip to tip?:laughing: i once worked with a couple of dutch guys way back, don't think they were too adversed in painting since daily there would have paint of them from finger tip to their elbows and tip to tip on the brush. They didn't last long needless to say.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Ortiz,

I'll go through them today and make a list. Oh, and by the way, they are very, very clean. No mess here.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

(2) 2 1/2" Silk
(1) 3" Silk
(1) 3" Sandy
(1) 2" Kingston
(1) 2 1/2" Kingston
(1) 3" Kingston


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Marion said:


> (2) 2 1/2" Silk
> (1) 3" Silk
> (1) 3" Sandy
> (1) 2" Kingston
> ...


cool! can you give me a price for shipping.....1 - 2 1/2" kingston and 1 - 2 1/2" silk. 
do they have covers? if they don't maybe think of something to wrap em in so they don't get all twisted.
How much life do they got left in them?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ortiz23 said:


> cool! can you give me a price for shipping.....1 - 2 1/2" kingston and 1 - 2 1/2" silk.
> do they have covers? if they don't maybe think of something to wrap em in so they don't get all twisted.
> How much life do they got left in them?


Shoot Ortiz you ought to scoop up that other 2-1/2 Silk while you are at it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Funny to see this thread as I was looking around for one myself the other day - though none of the paint stores I know of carry them here...had to settle with a 2 1/2 ultra firm wooster (which is a nice brush btw)...might try to convince my rep to bring me in a case of them Coronas to try out :thumbsup:

Tried out a micronan Masters brush the other day for the first time and wasn't impressed, couldn't make a point with it for love nor money, just round corners (even though they're selling these here for $25 ea). 

Liking the new Woosters though.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

They have covers and plenty of life. :yes: PM me where you want 'em sent. The shipping price should be on the container when it arrives. You can just reimburse me.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

yes possibly workaholic i will. I am phoning Corona tomorrow to ask what stores in Canada carry them and hopefully somewhere close does. I would think somewhere in Vancouver would being the big center it is but you never know. Rcon is in BC as well (maybe one of the bigger centers) i think and he says no one carries them then Toronto probably. I will see what they say anyways.
Your in Oregon right, that isn't too far so maybe I will ask later where you get yours have my ICI dealer try to bring some some to see how they might sell. The ICI here as a pretty poor selection of brushes and you'd think the other painters would like to try as well weather they are doing high end or not. It wouldn't hurt them to try a box or two. They would sell i am sure.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Corona brushes are sold in Canada through a wholesaler Y.H.D. 
Pm me and I will give you their number. Oh Ya the Cortez is my choice


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Every now and then you will see some good prices on corona brushes on ebay. For past few years that's been the only place now where I get my brushes. There is a chit load of purdys that are seconds. Which means something wrong with the handle or maybe its missing a nail. No covers but other then that they work just as a new ones. They typically go less then half of what you see em at the paint store.

Pat


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Every now and then you will see some good prices on corona brushes on ebay. For past few years that's been the only place now where I get my brushes. There is a chit load of purdys that are seconds. Which means something wrong with the handle or maybe its missing a nail. No covers but other then that they work just as a new ones. They typically go less then half of what you see em at the paint store.
> 
> Pat


Really, I just looked on ebay last week and didn't see one single corona. I guess it is spotty like you say. Good to know, as i can keep checking frequently.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ortiz23 said:


> Really, I just looked on ebay last week and didn't see one single corona. I guess it is spotty like you say. Good to know, as i can keep checking frequently.


There are several on there right now, not the greatest prices in the world but if you really like these brushes and they do not sell them around your area it is a option.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1311&_nkw=corona+brush&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shoot at those prices you could buy from www.thepaintstore.com Of course I would buy at least a case to make the shipping worth it.


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Nour Tradition... Good price, good brush, Canadian made


----------

